# Stonnie Dennis!



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I just discovered him and watched a bunch of youtube vids with his Mal puppies  cute, he seems like a pretty fun dude.

Thoughts on him?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Ive only ever seen him work puppies with food and a little bit of toy.
Seems like a fun guy though.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voh_w3-96LQ

Check him out, anybody who wears a hat like that is the party.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey I had a coat just like his ! 
Gore-Tex German Army surplus - ebay - wore it for years and years -- mucking around in filthy weather , with the dogs , and around the paddock .


----------

